# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Tuần lễ du lịch văn hóa Việt Nam tại Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

Tuần lễ du lịch văn hóa Việt Nam sẽ diễn ra tại Pusan (Hàn Quốc) từ ngày 25 đến 29/8 tới. Đây là sự kiện khá quan trọng nhằm nâng cao sự giao lưu và hợp tác trên lĩnh vực văn hóa, du lịch giữa hai quốc gia.


Đây là sự kiện do Cục Hợp tác quốc tế - Bộ VH,TT&DL tổ chức. Đây được coi là hoạt động giao lưu văn hoá, góp phần tăng cường giới thiệu văn hoá Việt Nam tới người dân Hàn Quốc và cộng đồng người Việt Nam tại Hàn Quốc. Trước đó, Tuần văn hóa, du lịch Việt Nam – Hàn Quốc cũng được tổ chức rất thành công tại Hà Nội cũng như tại Hàn Quốc vào các năm 2007, 2009 với nhiều hoạt động sôi nổi.

Tuần văn hóa, du lịch Việt Nam tại Hàn Quốc năm nay sẽ bao gồm các hoạt động chính như: Hội thảo xúc tiến du lịch Việt Nam tại Hàn Quốc nhằm giới thiệu tiềm năng du lịch Việt Nam, phát động thị trường du lịch Việt Nam tại Hàn Quốc; Vận động bầu chọn cho Vịnh Hạ Long của Việt Nam và đảo Jeju của Hàn Quốc là kỳ quan thiên nhiên mới của thế giới; Triển lãm Không gian văn hóa Việt Nam, trưng bày các sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ, trang phục, ảnh, ẩm thực... giới thiệu khái quát về đất nước và con người Việt Nam...

Cũng trong khuôn khổ sự kiện này, các nghệ sĩ của Nhà hát Ca múa nhạc nhẹ trung ương cũng biểu diễn một số tiết mục nhằm giới thiệu và quảng bá âm nhạc dân tộc Việt Nam đến với công chúng nước bạn.


_Nguồn:  Cinet_

----------


## quangcao

văn hóa VN và HQ có nhiều nét tương đồng nhất là về quốc phục

----------

